# The 2010 Transition Blindside?



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

https://www.littermag.com/2009/spy-shot-new-transition-downhill-bike/


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i think it's called the tr450...so freakin rad. transition is doing big things this year. there's more to come this year. everyone should just get their wallets ready


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

That is a Slaming looking rig!
Cant wait to hear more about it


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The older style DHR's called....they want their bike back.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> The older style DHR's called....they want their bike back.


mmm...I'm not really seeing it


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope it's sub $1000 without shock


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

looks a lot like the ventana too... need a closer look though

i also dislike the internal cable routing on the rear triangle... overall the frame looks awfully clean.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Delicious!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice....


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

if that bike was a woman, i'd put my penis in her...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> i also dislike the internal cable routing on the rear triangle... overall the frame looks awfully clean.


WHY?!?! A few extra minutes of setup time = a much cleaner overall setup with less potential for chewing through housing, etc. IMO that's one of the coolest parts of the frame.

Overall, this is a HUGE step up from the Blindside, and the first Transition I would actually consider owning.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> The older style DHR's called....they want their bike back.


Agreed
:thumbsup:


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

Cabdoctor said:


> I hope it's sub $1000 without shock


definitely a 2k frame


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

the building in the background sorta does look like TBC's site...

not that l have been there, just looks the same as what you see in the TBC website.


as for the bike... sweet!


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmmm.... sick. Very sick.

Any idea on ETA?

I JUST placed an order for a Blindside. Maybe I'll be riding that for this season... and turning it around next season to get one of these...


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Where is the TBC bits?*

That thing looks cool.

Why is there no TBC components on the Bike? Does this mean they will have co-sponsored race team in 2010?


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Are they using a moto-link inspired suspension?


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> the building in the background sorta does look like TBC's site...
> 
> not that l have been there, just looks the same as what you see in the TBC website.
> 
> as for the bike... sweet!


i sent cam a text to congradulate them on the bike...he seemed rather surprised/mad that pics leaked but verified when i sent him a pic.

it's lars bike, but i doubt they knew this much hype was coming up.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> i sent cam a text to congradulate them on the bike...he seemed rather surprised/mad that pics leaked but verified when i sent him a pic.
> 
> it's lars bike, but i doubt they knew this much hype was coming up.


I am liking it more and more.

Any specs?


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

Great looking bike guys-
Nice Job


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

wookie freeride said:


> That thing looks cool.
> 
> Why is there no TBC components on the Bike? Does this mean they will have co-sponsored race team in 2010?


They probably didn't want it to be a dead give away that it was a Transition. Even though they didn't want the picture leaked..


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

part of me wants to say turner. the huge hydroformed DT doesn't, but....

I'm gonna say that the new DHR wants it's bike back.










that new bike is a short link 4-bar bike (a la VPP, DW, Maestro). check the solid rear triangle. can't see the lower link but it's there.

should be interesting though. looks like a sweet bike. nice and clean.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Bryguy17 said:


> that new bike is a short link 4-bar bike (a la VPP, DW, Maestro). check the solid rear triangle. can't see the lower link but it's there.


hmmm - i was thinking it looked like a linkage driven single pivot personally.


----------



## Teague (Jul 2, 2005)

Saw the bike in person yesterday, right before lars dropped in on his first ride on it. Pretty hot. Its a linkage sp.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

suicidebomber said:


> Are they using a moto-link inspired suspension?


Nope, think Ventana El Cuervo.

As usual I'm very impressed by the awesomely simplistic fabrication design Transition used, looks killer.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

wookie freeride said:


> That thing looks cool.
> 
> Why is there no TBC components on the Bike? Does this mean they will have co-sponsored race team in 2010?


The pedals look to be TBC


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> mmm...I'm not really seeing it


You serious? The linkage and rear swingarm are EXACTLY the same.










Difference? Crazy front triangle.

Proof that Transition has absolutely no innovation to bring to the table.

Need more proof?


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

A better argument might be to compare the Morewood Izimu and Orange 224. They are very close designs- almost identical. But if Morewood hadn't found a gap to innovate, then they wouldn't have created the Izimu in the first place. Comparing the TR450 to a DHR or Ventana is stretching it.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I think they bring plenty of innovation to the table with this bike while keeping it simple and tried-and-true. A linkage-driven SP is always going to look similar. This one has a nice clean front triangle, internal cable routing, and a cool-looking rear axle. It's not completely "original" (but what is these days aside from maybe the Lahar?) yet it does expand on some already proven designs.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Update form TBC forum...*

#18
Transition Bikes
mtbr member
Join Date: Jan 2009
Posts: 66

The bike in the picture is Lars Sternberg's and it will be raced at Sea Otter. The photo might be a bit early, but no point in taking it down now since it will be in front of thousands of people in a couple days.

More info (and photos) will be released soon. I will go ahead and let everyone know that we are not going to have production frames available until late fall or early winter 2009/2010 - well before the first race of the 2010 season.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I read an interview with one of the guys from transition who said that they don't do model years, they just sell a frame for a while and then make a new frame. So technically this would replace the blindside but wouldn't be CALLED the "2010 Blindside". They'll come up with a new name for it.

That aside, I like the way it looks, I think transition, despite their simple designs, do have a certain uniqueness to their aesthetics.


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

any info on the bb width, rear spacing? i would have considered buying a blindside if it was 83 and 150.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

well, thats what it should be......


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

well....it's def an 83x150. that was the one thing that they were going to do. i think the bike is called the tr450 btw...def not the blindside.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

kevin posted more pics and a video on his pinkbike page...check it out
http://kevinmenard.pinkbike.com/


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks flexy, does it come in root beer, I would recomend getting..blah, blah....Someone had to do it. 

I like it, super clean and looks like a performer. I hope it is cheap and works.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Just found a treasure 

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/70828/l/


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Transition-TR450-Prototype-2009.html


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> You serious? The linkage and rear swingarm are EXACTLY the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh? --- almost every bike out there has common designs to other brands.

who came up with it first is the only question...


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Leaked one day...*

And a promo video the next. Viral Marketing all the Way. Nice job guys. You cant click a button on these forums without seeing that bike. I hope it turns out to be as sick as we all expect.

Good luck at Sea Otter. The only thing that could make that bike look any better is a 1st place podium under it.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Cabdoctor said:


> I hope it's sub $1000 without shock


you gotta pay to play....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
glad to see they're putting a thru axle on that puppy.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Looks light, rear suspension gio is nice, can't go wrong with rider built for other riders to thrash on. Gnarly as hell...wish I had a need for a full on DH rig; that'd be my choice.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dam, i need a job...


----------



## thad (Feb 25, 2004)

beeeeoooom


----------



## kalNhobbs (Jan 5, 2007)

Specs and info up on the NSMB website: http://nsmb.com/page/s/2967/transitions-new-dh-proto/


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

WOW, i like the clean lines of this rig.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*So What?*



Raptordude said:


> You serious? The linkage and rear swingarm are EXACTLY the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares? Karl Benz invented the first gas powered car.....I would rather drive anything on the market today than his from the 1800's.....Do you think we should only drive his car and nothing else since all others have copied him? The new Transition looks much better and I would bet has a more reasonable price than a pre-DW DHR. I need one!


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Curious to know if it is 73/135 or 83/150 bottom bracket/rear end set-up. Hopefully 83/150!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Proof that Transition has absolutely no innovation to bring to the table.


So tell me, how is Turner using the DW link after Iron Horse used it for years bringing anything new to the table? I'm not trying to start a flame war, just saying.


----------



## ds68698 (Feb 14, 2007)

It is 83x150


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Any one else notice...*

The difference in spring size from the steel spring to the Ti spring. The Ti spring looks like it is for a shock with a way shorter stroke? What you guys think?


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> You serious? The linkage and rear swingarm are EXACTLY the same.
> 
> Proof that Transition has absolutely no innovation to bring to the table.


That's retraded. OMG THE REAR WHEEL IS CONNECTED TO A LINKAGE THAT ALLOWS IT TO MOVE! WHERE'S THE INNOVATION. But on a serious note. There's a reason why all MX bikes use basically the same suspension. Why we all use 26" wheels. or run 30" bars, or whatever. It's because it works. I think everyone would agree, if you're a small company it's much better to use a proven suspension design and then tweak and nail the geometry than it is to try and invent some linkage that'll let you pedal 2% more efficiently.


----------



## santaheckler (Jan 31, 2004)

I ain't buying it unless the gussets are completely welded! :incazzato: 
That was a joke for those without a sense of humor...


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

You can't make jokes in this thread.


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

santaheckler said:


> I ain't buying it unless the gussets are completely welded! :incazzato:
> That was a joke for those without a sense of humor...


no gussets on this one 

Kyle,


----------



## santaheckler (Jan 31, 2004)

Atleast they're copying a good company...


But Turner welds their frames COMPLETELY!

Too late-joke made again.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats a great point by Cabdoctor


----------

